# Cast Iron Cookware



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Kathleen has been "collecting" and using cast iron cookware forever. As work slows down I have been reconditioning some of the pieces. I built an electrolysis tank using a 12 volt charger, it works great! We then season the cleaned piece with flax oil. One 6" skillet had no name that we could see but after the cleaning soak it was revealed to be an early Wagner skillet! The skillet next to it is a Griswold.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

My wife like her cast iron as well. A couple of years ago i redone hers by putting in a trash bag and hosing it done with oven cleaner let it set over night. Took it out washed it off and it was striped to bare metal.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I did a couple a couple years back. I sandblasted. Worked great.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

azmike said:


> I built an electrolysis tank using a 12 volt charger, it works great!


 Care to explain it? I use nothing but cast iron except for 8qt pots etc.

I have used a 4-1/2" hand grinder with 120 grit flapper wheel (the flat ones) and they will give a good finish that seasons well.

Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BEST things about cast iron pans
1. Last forever
2. Can be handed down
3. Makes a great weapon for home invasion (if they take our guns away lol)
4. Hang pan, Bang hammer into pan. Makes great "dinner bell"
5. NO PFOAs!!!!!

Add to list if you feel inclined to do so.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had some cast iron stuff, could never break the wife of either washing it or running it thru the dishwasher.

She likes her Kitchencraft though.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> Care to explain it? I use nothing but cast iron except for 8qt pots etc.
> 
> I have used a 4-1/2" hand grinder with 120 grit flapper wheel (the flat ones) and they will give a good finish that seasons well.
> 
> Mark


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

As a side bar I use electrolysis to clean really cruddy coins that I recover while metal detecting... instead of a battery charge I use an old 12 volt drill charger...


----------

